# The Cutting Horse



## aappyfan1 (Jun 28, 2008)

Another Poem that I wrote

The Cutting Horse


A horse that will rein and out think a cow
Is that at all possible? I can not see how.

A horse with cow sense is a good assumption
But what horse can think like a cow and make the right deduction?

There are but a few, that can rise to the call
They'll stay on that cow and try not to fall.

They'll spin and they'll weave and stare her right down
And when they do it just right, they soon get the crown

So when you do see a horse, that has the right style
Try him out first, then you can smile

For then you will know, that a horse with cow sense
Can bring home a cow, along that barbed wire fense.


----------



## Painted Ride (Jun 30, 2008)

ooooo chills...that was so well put! nice job...


----------



## Kentucky (Aug 2, 2008)

that is very good ,I love it


----------



## kickshaw (May 7, 2008)

very nice!


----------



## Dumas'_Grrrl (Apr 2, 2008)

Well DONE!


----------

